
NASA’s Long-Lived Mars Opportunity Rover Sets Off-World Driving Record - lelf
http://www.nasa.gov/press/2014/july/nasa-s-long-lived-mars-opportunity-rover-sets-off-world-driving-record/index.html
======
pohl
The rover that held the record until now:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunokhod_2](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunokhod_2)

